# And the parent of the year award....



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow...that is terrifying..It looks like he's strapped to the saddle too?


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

That's ridiculous.

Why are parents being so stupid with their kids and horses now a days? And putting them on Youtube, ugh. D:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Not only that but am I seeing a stick of some sort on that back of that horse near his hock??


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I noticed that now too..
I don't understand dancing horses though. 

Ugh.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

Ugh, that makes me sick. Why would parents would do that!?

I feel bad for the horse too, he looks very unhappy...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

omg are you kidding me? That poor kid. And that poor horse too..


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Unbelievable


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah thats smart! what a turkey


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK -- kid is tied, horse is tied, lots of junk around, horse is NOT pleased... All in a all a BAD scene! Sheesh!:roll:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

these people we see doing this stupid stuff... are probably not horse people. They are probably people who know nothing about horses and are putting there faith in the people that do own the horses (who ARE stupid). Ignorance can be a very dangerous thing...

i've never seen a horse tied like that before...

Do you see how angry that horse looks? Could you imagine if he just exploded right there?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have put our little nieces on the horses at a young as 3 months. One big difference is we are just setting the baby on snapping a photo and off comes baby.. Or holding them while the photo is taken. That horse is POed very bad idea in the real world to put that child in danger. They must be living in happy muffin land.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

that's ridiculous! I don't even know how the kid stayed on!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

*head desk* *head desk* one more look.....ARGH *head desk*

I wonder what's in those muffins??? How can some people be so stupid, it's amazing these kids make it at all.....


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh WOW, that was NO GOOD...not only very scary for the poor kid, but look how unhappy that horse looks!!! I feel bad for both of them!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That poor horse obviously very unhappy did nothing other than what it was told. As I thought at first glance, if you look closely you will see someone in the background with a stick doing something to the horse's hind end. I'm guessing that is how they are making that poor thing animal move the way it is moving in the video.

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> That poor horse obviously very unhappy did nothing other than what it was told. As I thought at first glance, if you look closely you will see someone in the background with a stick doing something to the horse's hind end. I'm guessing that is how they are making that poor thing animal move the way it is moving in the video.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting.


While I disagree with the child being put up on that horse the actual method of getting the piaffe is not unusual. The Iberian horses are often train in this way. That is not the happiest of horses but then again not all horses look happy doing piaffe.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

When you have to train them like that why would you? I feel some things need to be dropped and some people need to not be allowed to be responsible for anyone or anything other than them selves.


----------



## RescueMe (Aug 4, 2009)

Mother of 4 human children here - OMG !!!! As I watched all I could think was "if that horse decides he has had enough, its going to get very very messy" - WHO does this ??? And TIED to the horse???? A small child and a large angry horse = this is a no-brainer


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Flipping idiots. That's all I'm going to say. I wish I could meet people like this face-to-face...


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! That's disgusting! 
That horse looked so unhappy and it looked like there was some pole in front of the babies head, what if he/she would have hit his/her head on it???


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

thats sick i would never do that when I have my baby.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

There was also a ceiling and if that horse reared that baby's head would be absalutly crushed. and did you hear the girl in the backround? "You can put that on myspace!" compleate stupidaty!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Not only is this video just ridiculous, but imagine if something did happen to the child. The horse would be blamed and punished, when he was clearly trying to tell them he was unhappy already. Some people...


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

ridicules.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

that is like child endangerment or something that is so wrong you people should be ashamed of your self


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG, that's horrifying!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Coming from a parent... thats called shaken baby syndrome- dont people watch the **** news?!? Thats a great way to casue the baby brain damage


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

dumbass parents...I was waiting for that horse to buck the kid off


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

holy **** dumbass parents!!!!!!!


----------

